# Looking for a GRP-style fiberglass valley in the US... Anyone know where to look?



## stonefly (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey fellas, 
Have a Davinci/or Enviroshake project coming up that needs to not have metal in the valleys. The GRP valley looks like a possible winner, but can only find it available in the U.K. and Australia so far. For those unfamiliar, here is a link - http://www.manthorpe.co.uk/Building/Products/Roof-Ventilation/GRP-Valley-Troughs-Flashing.html

Open to other alternative valley options that are not conductive and will give at least 25+ years of life. Any thoughts would be appreciated. 
Best, 
Dave


----------



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

What about a PVC or TPO membrane coloured to match? You could use Lead or Titanium, which are less conductive


----------

